# Prohibido maniobrar. Trabajos (señalización electricidad)



## Grey Fox

Back again with yet another query. How on earth would this be phrased in English? I've spent ages searching, and it looks like in English official signage avoids the wording "prohibited", for obvious reasons! (see the threads about the tempting and attractive aspects of what's forbidden)

Add to that the complications of how to interpret "maniobrar" in the context of a high voltage electricity installation that is having work done on it, and I'm stumped!

The annoying thing is that it's apparently standard wording for warning signs in Health and Safety at Work, but that's a case for needles and haystacks if ever there was!


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

The following possibilities occur to me: 

No vehicle maneuvering in areas of electrical work.

Vehicle maneuvering forbidden in electrical work areas.

Electric signals crew working ahead: No vehicle maneuvering.

Saludos


----------



## Grey Fox

That's a very interesting interpretation, thanks sergio!

How certain can one be that "maniobrar" refers specifically to "vehicle manoeuvering"? 

In this same text it's used to refer to manoeuvering of the electrical installation itself (see my posts in the thread about "pértiga de maniobra". 

This particular warning accompanies the lockout tagout ("consignación" or "descargo" - helpfully resolved in yet another thread!), so I'm presuming it's referring to  something like "tampering" with this setup, due to the work being carried out on the installation...?


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

Sorry, I had not seen the last paragraph about the lockout tagout in your last posting. You are right, my suggestion doesn't make sense.  I thought it was on a road sign or something like that. 

In that context, I have no idea.  Again, your own interpretation may be right, although I am not used to that usage of the word. 

Saludos

P. S. After reading your explanation, I thought of another possibility, namely, that perhaps this was originally an English tag that read "Do not handle" and someone translated it "prohibido maniobrar."  (?)

Saludos


----------



## Benzene

Hi *sergio11 & Grey Fox!*

I suggest "DO NOT OPERATE" instead of "DO NOT HANDLE".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## k-in-sc

I agree with Benzene that it seems to just mean "Do not operate":
"... Condenación o bloqueo, si es posible, de los aparatos de corte.  Señalización en el mando de los aparatos indicando "No energizar" o "prohibido maniobrar"  y retirar los portafusibles de los cortacircuitos. ..."

"a.2) Bloquear en posición de apertura los aparatos de seccionamiento indicados en a.1. Colocar en el mando de dichos aparatos un rótulo de advertencia, bien visible, con la inscripción "PROHIBIDO MANIOBRAR" y el nombre del responsable del trabajo que ordenara su colocación, para el caso que no sea posible inmovilizar físicamente los aparatos de seccionamiento. ..."

Edit: OK, apparently it's called a "danger tag" (hence the term "tagout") and it generally has the wording "DANGER DO NOT OPERATE," possibly with the addition of "Electricians at Work" or "Electrical Department," etc.:
http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1C...=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=5dc29b27e9bc5c5a


----------



## Grey Fox

You could well be correct, who knows! What I do suspect is that the text, which is from a big Spanish industrial construction firm, appears to be largely lifted from other regulations or manuals, which is hardly surprising, but it does illustrate the way such anomalies get reproduced if nobody spots or queries them when they first crop up! Then, by appearing in texts available via Google, they get propagated and all the world believes that's the standard wording - which, in effect, it is by then, having been enshrined in text that is enforced by legislation. (This is all conjecture on my part, but it does highlight the virtues and vices of Google and how valuable this forum is!)

If you Google "prohibido maniobrar trabajos", you'll see what I mean! Only a handful of hits and apart from this thread, mostly in published manuals and legislation, e.g here (on page 13). It's word for word what I'm having to translate!

Googling in English, I find that there's an entirely different approach to the signage, and I haven't as yet managed to track down the equivalent legislation or official regulations in which suggest wording occurs. However, it does seem to confirm my suspicion that a possible wording might be "DO NOT TAMPER" and "WORK IN PROGRESS"

Can anyone in UK or with knowledge of British regulations/guidelines for signage in this situation help? I've been specifically requested to translate into British English, which is a nightmare in itself when dealing with regulations, for this very reason, as every country has its own legislation, despite efforts at unification with ISO and EU Legislation...


----------



## Grey Fox

Oops! Sorry k-in-sc and Benzene, we overlapped! Thanks so much for the link - and the image. Just had a quick look adding "UK" to the Google search and it's set my mind 100% at rest, after literally hours last night and this morning searching and going round and round in circles.

Isn't this forum a blessing!


----------



## sergio11

Hola,

I agree. I think Benzene and k-in-sc are right. It has to be "Do not operate." It is great how k-in-sc always finds these pictures and quotes. I had never seen "maniobrar" used in that context. I would have expected "No operar," but I see your text on page 13: “PROHIBIDO MANIOBRAR TRABAJOS.” If I had seen that in isolation, without all this discussion, I would have had no idea of what to make out of it. 

Saludos


----------



## Grey Fox

Yes, indeed! It just goes to show what an invaluable resource this forum is, and how important it might be to share even a tiny scrap of information or vague idea that might occur to anyone just casting their eye over the posts! 

Not just "two heads are better than one" but all the heads in the www are at our fingertips!

¡Les mando un abrazo fuerte a todos! Thanks guys, you're really special!


----------



## k-in-sc

All I know is what Google tells me 
But my ideal job would be doing this all day for money


----------



## Grey Fox

Yes, IKWYM, it's very satisfying when you do manage to track something down, like linguistic detective work. But it's clearly not just having the "knack" to use Google so effectively, it's also like the old addage says "not _what_ you know but _how_ you use it" that makes all the difference  

So, keep it coming, not just you and Benzene and sergio11, but all the others out there peeking in and leaving it to just a faithful few!


----------

